# 10 Acres, Trees & Pasture, Garden Areas



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

We are seriously considering selling our house and ten acres in SW Missouri. The house is a work in progress, and will never be perfect, since it was built in the 1880's. Actually, the house is in really rough condition, but it has "good bones".

Part of the land is moderately sloped (garden areas are flat) with a couple of poorly fenced pastures. It's barbed wire and it needs tightened up. There is a 3/4 creek along the east side of the property, and a water hole that always has water in it (overflow from a neighbor's pond & ditches).

Paved road on two sides. Not super-busy traffic, but one is a state highway. As the economy declines, I'm sure traffic will as well. This place is really off the beaten path considering it's on a paved road. Closest two towns are both 8 miles away.

Several very large, old, Oaks & Hickory trees. Willows (not weeping). Lots of other trees (Mulberries, Black Walnut, Shagbarks, 2 Apples, 1 Pear, etc) Also lots of good, edible Black Raspberry brambles, a few young blueberry bushes & a baby grapevine.

Wood heat. Natural gas line to the house with a meter setup. Rural water on. Good well that needs a pump (not being used currently & may have a sulphur smell).

New electric service line to house. Brand new 220 breaker box. All working electrical cicuits are brand new Romex (some rooms not wired yet).

Needs some septic work. Not sure it it's just the line or what. Acerage is large enough that there is no inspection - even outhouses are legal.

No zoning laws, building permits or codes. The courthouse told me I could live in a teepee or build a spaceship if I wanted.

Currently 2 bedroom, Living room, kitchen & 1 bath downstairs. 3 bedroom & 1 bath upstairs. (only one bedroom finished upstairs.)

County Appraisal: $65,700 
Asking: $55k

Starting to post pics (be patient, I'm looking for more!) You can see them at:
http://www.bulldozerdesign.110mb.com/


----------



## mommydenise (Jun 9, 2006)

would you please post some pics?


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

Original post updated with link to pictures.

http://www.bulldozerdesign.110mb.com/


----------



## mommydenise (Jun 9, 2006)

What towns is it close to?


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

mommydenise said:


> What towns is it close to?


I sent you a private message.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 29, 2009)

Can you send me a message of the towns close by about what size.


----------



## squeakyzig (Dec 21, 2006)

what county are you in?


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

We are East of Lamar MO. My husband would prefer I not disclose our actual location at this point due to some family issues.


----------



## Vic (Oct 8, 2002)

Traci, I hope you are able to sell soon. Hope all is going good for you guys.


----------



## mommydenise (Jun 9, 2006)

I sent you a PM with some questions. It sounds just like what I've been wanting.


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

Denise - I need to borrow my mom's camera as ours is currently not working.

Tristan- work is available as close as 8 miles but not the best paying, but it would also depend on what you can do.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Is it anywhere near the boothill? Can you say if it's central or which quadrant it's in?


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

More towards Joplin. We are about an hour or so from there to the NE. About 30 minutes from Stockton lake.


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

I am sorry it is taking so long to answer a couple of you. Both my husband and I are full time college students. It is almost midterm and the heat has been turned up! I haven't answered much but will have dh answer some this week. Sorry for the delay!


----------



## mommydenise (Jun 9, 2006)

thank you. Good luck to both of you. my oldest son is a sophomore in college this year.


----------



## dygrisry (Oct 7, 2009)

Life is too short to be serious, laugh it up. 

They are really very cool, very wonderful 
Great work .. really informative .. and thanks a lot for sharing ..
Glad it works as expected for you
looking good


__________________
How to incorportate a company yourself? | Articles of incorporation services llc | Why incorporate business online small llc


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Looks like a great farmstead for someone ready to escape the city life and get off the beaten path. Lamar County area is a great place to live. I worked there a few years ago and love it. The people there are quite friendly and hospitable.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 29, 2009)

Are you still looking to sell this? if so please message me with some info so i can get ahold of you .


----------

